# Sigma 30mmm 1.4 DN, why not for EOS-M?



## rado98 (Feb 23, 2016)

Why not for EOS-M? Is it technical or is the market related? Market related I assume, but why?
I would like to get an M once our is up to the task but I'd much rather use a native 30mmm than an adapted one.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 24, 2016)

rado98 said:


> Why not for EOS-M? Is it technical or is the market related? Market related I assume, but why?
> I would like to get an M once our is up to the task but I'd much rather use a native 30mmm than an adapted one.



Gotta be market I would think. While I think we all know there are a ton of M bodies out there, I gotta think a vast majority of them are just using a kit lens and will never add an extra, let alone a 3rd party prime. But what do I know.


----------



## TeT (Feb 24, 2016)

Once Canon does actually "get it right" you will see things like this Sigma 30 made for the M as well.


Like previous comment, I too am waiting on Canon & will dump my current bodies and most lenses for the M & native lenses at that time.


----------



## jefflinde (Feb 24, 2016)

I actually emailed Sigma about this about a year ago and was told that the market is not big enough for it.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm between systems just now, and I think I can see the answer clearly...

I have an M, which is lovely and solid, good IQ, nice menu's, and can adapt to my EF lenses.

But I got it at a fire sale price.

I have 2x Panasonic G7's.

No fire sales, just sensible prices with aggressive positive promotion.

Fast AF. Really fast. 

4K video.

Made of plastic. Horrible interface. But does the core of what you want a camera to do really really well, with EVF and at a great price.

I can see sigma's point. Until Canon get serious about the M, why should anybody else?


----------

